# any luck on Bear River Refuge?



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

we went out today but didn't get too many or even have too many come by? how did everyone else do??


----------



## fish1117 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hunted Friday....more hunters than ducks. It was very slow, not much moving around. Last year was on fire this year....Ice. They are starting to get water to the rest areas so maybe some ducks will hang around.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

fish1117 said:


> Hunted Friday....more hunters than ducks. It was very slow, not much moving around.


+1 on that! Lots and lots of people!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

They have completely EFFED this refuge over... It used to be amazing... now, it's just... yeah.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

That is interesting you guys all did so bad. My friend called me to say he limited out in <2 hours. It was only 2:30 in the afternoon and he was hoping I could run over for the last couple hours. Unfortunately I was not able to go.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I hunted 12 hours on friday. I shot a redhead and a canvasback. I saw maybe 200 cans that swam around the decoys all day. I did see a dad and his kid shoot 5 out of a couple flocks. Kind of made me mad. But yes, there were tons of hunters. I had 3 boats drive through my little pond and scare up the ducks (they drove from one end to the other and turned around). And there were 3 other groups skybusting every single duck that flew within 100 yards. Oh yeah, and I almost got sprayed by a skunk. It's dead now though.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> They have completely EFFED this refuge over... It used to be amazing... now, it's just... yeah.


I think the lack of water this year is the culprit. usually the refuge is awesome when they have the rest pond full that borders public shooting grounds on the north end. The birds will usually trade back and forth between it and the auto route pond but since there is no water the birds aren't there. This year was the lowest i have ever seen the river. I will say saturday is the most people i have seen hunt there in a long time and more boats than i have ever seen on the refuge. I havent given up on the place as i have had my best shoots out there.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Dec 19, 2007)

FYI - Refuse rules state “Ducks, geese, coots, tundra (whistling) swans, and pheasants may be hunted as described in the following sections. Hunting any other wildlife species is prohibited.” So skunks and all other animals are protected.

Looks like 3 groups had ethical issues on Friday.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hunt1Fish2 said:


> FYI - Refuse rules state "Ducks, geese, coots, tundra (whistling) swans, and pheasants may be hunted as described in the following sections. Hunting any other wildlife species is prohibited." So skunks and all other animals are protected.
> 
> Looks like 3 groups had ethical issues on Friday.


I am sure that the GW's would go with me on this one. It came at me twice. First I threw rock at it so I didn't have to shoot it. 5 minutes later, it came right at me again. I could understand that it would be wrong to shoot a muskrat or a coyote for fur, but a skunk? I wouldn't call it "hunting," I call it self defense. I've been sprayed on the farm about 6 times. It wasn't going to happen again.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Its a lame rule out there, but people do need to be warned, those things are pretty mean, everyone out there gets charged by skunks and raccoons and they have no choice but to practice self defense  So good job and I hope others don't hesitate when charged by a raccoon or skunk, or even if they give you a look like they might charge, or even if it looks like they're leaving you alone but just trying to trick ya. Pretty much shoot first and don't risk it is what I'm sayin. Those things are clever, so take whatever action is necessary


----------



## UTGooseSlayer (Oct 17, 2012)

Well I can tell you that the Birds are there. Just make sure that you do you scouting. Not going to say how well I have done but with the right scouting you will get into the birds.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

UTGooseSlayer said:


> Well I can tell you that the Birds are there. Just make sure that you do you scouting. Not going to say how well I have done but with the right scouting you will get into the birds.


That's what he's doing by asking this question on a forum!! Internet scouting is the most popular kind of scouting these days!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Hunt1Fish2 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI - Refuse rules state "Ducks, geese, coots, tundra (whistling) swans, and pheasants may be hunted as described in the following sections. Hunting any other wildlife species is prohibited." So skunks and all other animals are protected.
> ...


Junior... This isn't just directed at YOU, so please don't take total offense...

I LOVE IT... "I broke the rules of the area, but since I think I was okay in doing so, the Game Warden's will go easy on me"... seems to be the mentality of a TON of people on this site. The whole "It doesn't matter what's right, it's only wrong if you get caught" mentality.

They would nail your butt to the wall for shooting a skunk, regardless of the situation...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yep, those poor skunks and raccoons out by the lake on the refuge. you can shoot them everywhere else but not at the refuge. I won't risk it cause I don't wanna pay a ticket but if I see someone do it, you can bet I won't be turning them in or care. one of those things I put up there with making a full 3 second stop at a stop sign. A few more ducks and pheasants will be around at the refuge thanks to the brave act of shooting that charging skunk  I kinda get sick of some of the fake outrage people put on here.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was afraid of shooting myself in the foot on this one but I'd like to not have rumors spread around of me breaking a law or anything. Not that any of you have done so or would I hope. Anyways, I was curious about this matter so I went ahead and called Officer Greg, the main law enforcment officer at the BRBR. He help me out catching a guy driving to a safe pond and road hunting last year. This guy is a machine. I explained the situation and he stated the following. Since they are a federal refuge, they follow state law but can add in others such as a 10 shell limit. As for the taking of skunks and racoons, it is illegal unless it is in defense. He said he wouldn't really cite anyone for it. He said they would treat the matter on the unique and specific situation. The main problem is that there are bird watchers and environmentalists that use the refuge as well and if they see it get shot, he has to deal with it as he has in the passed. If nobody was around and it was taken in self defense, then I was okay. I also talked to someone at the office and they said they don't worry about them because they to excessive damages on the bird numbers. I understand that nobody meant to offend me. But my buddies broke some laws and they are still paying for it. I just don't want to be one of them no matter how small the act was. I want a clean slate when it comes to hunting.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

All joking aside, skunks and ***** do carry rabies. If you did tangle with one to the point of a bite, and you didn't kill it for the lab to test, you'd be in line for the series of shots.

I think your well within your rights to protect yourself.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I know if you see a **** during the day it more than likely has rabies. Not sure about a skunk. Could explain why he came at me twice.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> They would nail your butt to the wall for shooting a skunk, regardless of the situation...


Not really always the case. A few years back there was a beaver that set up shop out there on the refuge. I talked with Greg about it a few times. We basically came to the determination that it needed to go. I told him if I saw it, it would be removed. He told me please do so and just do it quietly(never found the beaver after I had the intent to shoot it when I saw it). I think if you talk to them about what's going on, they are willing to listen. At least that is my experience. One thing I wouldn't do is go guns a blazing at shooting skunks and *****. I also wouldn't get on the net putting word out that I shot them as well.


----------

